# 2016 Spring Show n Go



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

Anyone hear anything about dates?


----------



## 1stTimeDubbin (Aug 9, 2009)

P Q said:


> Anyone hear anything about dates?


What he said :thumbup: opcorn:


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

I know its not everyones "must go to" show but I like getting out for the day lol


----------



## mk4gtivr6turbo (Nov 5, 2007)

Guessing sometime in april..


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)




----------



## An86suvivr (Dec 15, 2004)

This show kicks off the show season for me and my guys and the fall one ends it usually.


----------



## 18bora. (Aug 18, 2007)

http://www.etownraceway.com/mydocuments/dragschedule2016.pdf

April 24, Sun18th Annual Spring VW/Audi/EurofestShow & Go. No Test & Tune. 1/8 Closed. Rain or Shine. Open 8A


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

guess the track is closed that day. Also has the dates for fall show n go


----------



## CrAZY_EuRo (Mar 5, 2009)

no track is always open for show and go
I here show and go guys are partnering up with some guys named Euro Haus 
and all euros will be aloud Porsche Mercedes etc


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

what is the 1/8th closed mean? that small track in the back

All euros is fine by me. it will be nice to see some other stuff there


----------



## crrdslcvr6 (May 3, 2006)

P Q said:


> what is the 1/8th closed mean? that small track in the back
> 
> All euros is fine by me. it will be nice to see some other stuff there


No 1/8th mile drag runs. Only .25 mile.


----------



## VRPARTY (Sep 10, 2007)

crrdslcvr6 said:


> No 1/8th mile drag runs. Only .25 mile.


last night they were talking about a roll race event also that day.. should be interesting


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

for those who care about judging, will there be a list of how classes are done being all euro cars are now invited?


----------



## CrAZY_EuRo (Mar 5, 2009)

P Q said:


> for those who care about judging, will there be a list of how classes are done being all euro cars are now invited?


I was told same classes as before just with added ones for the other euros
I here a lot more vendors and a limbo contest also


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

That's what I figured. Im excited for this. Hopefully if it goes well it will bring new life back to show n go and it will be how it was 10 years ago. 

It was depressing going last year and 1/4 of the lot was ALMOST full


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

So are prices going up to get in this year?


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

wrong topic man lol


----------



## Lol_atyourbags (Aug 12, 2018)

Miss these shows

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------

